# Anybody actually get help from GM for their mechanical issues/transmission



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you contacted GM Customer Service directly? I can understand the comment that two people driving the same car with an adaptive throttle can make it hard for the car to learn a driving style, but it shouldn't cause drivability issues.


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear. GM turning their backs on people seems to be more and more common these days. I've been battling them for months. I've gotten nowhere. All they say is "take it to the dealer". But the dealer is no help either. At this point I'm just defeated.

Believe me, this is the last new GM product I'll ever buy. 

Good luck.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that you guys are going through these problems. Through the various threads on this forum I have learned that the 2011 Cruze is problematic at best. In my opinion it seems there are lot more posts about the 2011 Cruze and the issues resulting in ownership. I hope everything works out for both of you. 

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## roscoboy272 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a 2011 Cruze 1LT RS and just took my car to the GM dealer for this issue TODAY. My car shifts pretty hard when downshifting and it is definitely NOT normal. It shifts very hard at times and sometimes stutters and has a loss of power totally for a second. I had the dealer look at it and they returned it saying "could not duplicate problem" and that the hard shifting was NORMAL. This scares me to death being that we JUST bought the car 2 months ago. This is my FIRST ever Chevy and we bought it used -it happened to be from the local Nissan Dealer because the Chevy dealer couldn't get us financed. I am scared that GM won't take care of us because of that. Also, my car has 20,000 miles on it, so I only have 10,000+ miles before I am SCREwED if something goes wrong with the transmission. This terrifies me and makes me WISH I would have gotten a 2012 version. GM holds all the control and they keep saying everything is "normal". It isn't. Other than this issue, love the car , but I shouldn't have to be this scared about the future with it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

roscoboy272 said:


> Also, my car has 20,000 miles on it, so I only have 10,000+ miles before I am SCREwED if something goes wrong with the transmission.


The 36,000 mile warranty is bumper to bumper(covers any issues), however you will still have the 100,000mile power train warranty which covers the just the engine & transmission.


----------



## walnutgal (Nov 10, 2012)

we have an extended warranty however the warranty doesnt do you any good when GM dealers say it is normal or cannot duplicate. Our dealer has seen the car 4 times. Now they refuse to work on it unless I promise that they can duplicate the problem. So in other words don't even bring the car in. It is extremely frustrating. What good does a warranty do when GM refuses to fix it? I even asked the dealer to keep the car for a week and drive it day in and day out. They would notice the issue. They refused. I'm just seeing if I should keep going the GM route or obtain legal help. If GM isn't helping anyone, I guess i'm just wasting time and more money making payments for a car that is unsafe to drive.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Not sure if they can get your dealer in line, but try contacting Chevy Customer Service on here or try calling GM's customer service department. View Profile: Chevy Customer Service - Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

You guys need to learn that once the dealer drops the ball, go above them. Call customer service. I am an ex tech and believe me, I had to call them on both my S-10 and wife's Saturn. I even got and engineer involved in her Saturn problem. I know people are lazy and just want it taken care of, but sometimes you have to push back a little. Be firm, but not an A$$HOLE about it. As soon as you get nasty, they shutdown.


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

bryanakron40 said:


> You guys need to learn that once the dealer drops the ball, go above them. Call customer service. I am an ex tech and believe me, I had to call them on both my S-10 and wife's Saturn. I even got and engineer involved in her Saturn problem. I know people are lazy and just want it taken care of, but sometimes you have to push back a little. Be firm, but not an A$$HOLE about it. As soon as you get nasty, they shutdown.



I've talked to about 3 different people at GM including the supervisor of my "district specialist". All they do is tell me to take the car to the dealer.

I have been to the dealer 3 times for the same issues. They just throw a band-aid on the problem or don't even address it at all.

It costs me time/money every time I have to go to the dealer. My local dealer, where I bought the car, will not provide a loaner. So, I have to drive 30 miles away to go to a dealer that will.....I've been there 3 different times to try to get things corrected.

At what point does GM go to plan B? I'm not going to run back and forth to the dealer every month. At this point its getting to be absurd.

This should not be happening with a brand new car.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

cmackvr6 said:


> I've talked to about 3 different people at GM including the supervisor of my "district specialist". All they do is tell me to take the car to the dealer.
> 
> I have been to the dealer 3 times for the same issues. They just throw a band-aid on the problem or don't even address it at all.
> 
> ...


IN your case, I agree. My comments are for the people who hear a noise once or twice, come on here and start whining about it and haven't been to the dealer or only been once. I don't understand some of the dealers I hear about on here. I have a great one and they try whatever they can to get it taken care of. Some of it is they get paid by Chevrolet each time it comes in for a condition. So they may be trying to make money and not worrying about whether or not it gets fixed right the first time. It isn't your money, so why would you care.....may be what they are thinking. I don't agree with that attitude. I hated having a car come back after I worked on it. Made me feel I didn't do all I could to find the issue or fix it.....even if I did what Techline said when calling them.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What are the exact issues it's doing? I heard a lot of complaining about the issue in this thread, but never found out what the issue itself was. IF we knew what the issue itself was, maybe we could address the specific issue instead of complaining about the dealers. There are remedies available outside the dealer...If one is willing to pay their own money/time to fixing it. 

OP, what exactly is the issue with the transmission?


----------



## walnutgal (Nov 10, 2012)

Car jerks forward at a stop and lunging forward while driving, rpms bouncing up and down when stopped at a light, rpms going from 2000 to 3000 while I am not accelerating, giving car gas-car seems to be looking for a gear and then jumps forward. THe last time we had a problem, my 12 year old had the door open while we were stopped at his school and he was getting out of the car when it lunged forward. THis is a safety concern that is not being heard. We took it again to another dealer. Gms offer for a maintenance package was in lieue of actually getting the car fixed. That's crazy. So now we tried to use the maintenance package and they told us since we are getting the car repaired, it is null and void. Has anyone talked to an actual dealer rep as I heard one person who actually got some resolution through that route? Talking to GM is getting me nowhere but frustrated. We'll see about this new dealer and what they are willing to do to fix the problems.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

walnutgal said:


> I purchased a chevy cruze in 2011 november. In the beginning, it was a little quirky but months in we started noticing heavy issues with the transmission. I took it to the dealer, they actually saw the problem and tried to fix it, (disconnecting the battery and garage learn the tranxaxle??). they told us they reprogam the transmission. I have taken it 3 more times, and now they refuse to work on it stating that the transmission is normal and that they are unable to duplicate. I have bought about 5 GM cars and my husband actually was a mechanic for GM. For the mechanic to pull us into a room and state that the reason is because the motor hasnt learned our driving because 2 people drive the car doesn't seem right. Has anyone gotten any resolve from GM for this issue? GM offered us a year of service but we already have an extended warranty and a year of service is not worth the problems that we are having. It is actually getting worse where we would only notice it about once a month, now noticing it weekly. Car jerks forward at a stop and lunging forward while driving, rpms bouncing up and down when stopped at a light, rpms going from 2000 to 3000 while I am not accelerating, giving car gas-car seems to be looking for a gear and then jumps forward. Please give me some advice on how to get a remedy for this. I was a loyal GM owner since I was 16 and for the to suddenly not even work on our car or buy it back is ridiculous. Has anyone got any GM remedy or help for these problems.



walnutgal,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I understand your frustrations with this. Have you been in contact with GM Customer Service in regards to your concerns? I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name and VIN? I look forward to your response.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm going to directly address one issue here. Whenever the doors are opened, the transmission must be shifted into Park. Not just put your foot on the brake, that transmission must be in Park! That is the safest way to go when getting in or out of he car. Your foot could slip off the brake.


----------



## Tea (Nov 20, 2012)

*ATF change*

Try to get your ATF change and see if it helps with the transmission.

Cheers


----------

